# Tivo Premier and Slingbox Pro-HD - Slingbox remote problem



## Smeade99 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got the Tivo Premier and love it - I thought is would be great to watch it everywhere with a slingbox. I set the slingbox up and the video and audio are excellent on the component input on the sling viewer but I can't use the remote (so if it is on the channel I want that's great) - I can't change channels or access the Tivo to get recorded shows
It would be nice to actually control the Tivo.
I understand I will have to get the "non web based" sling viewer and download a binary code into a folder. I have two Tivos so the one controlling the premier Tivo is set at remote 1. Is there a slingbox Tivo Premier remote setting 1 binary download out there?


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

Just use the TiVo Series 3 remotes, which are available with different addresses. The colored ABCD buttons are missing, but everything else works.

You CAN use the "non web based" SlingPlayer and download the custom remotes, but its a PITA.

Not sure why Sling Media hasn't added TiVo Premiere remotes. We've been asking for them for almost two years.


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

Take a look at:

http://placeshiftingenthusiasts.com...premiere-remote-code-and-skin-for-slingbox-2/



> Not sure why Sling Media hasn't added TiVo Premiere remotes. We've been asking for them for almost two years.


Unreal. It seems Sling Media has the remote codes for every device except for the ones you actually need.


----------



## elliott9 (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like this has been resolved. Just picked out the remote code for Tivo Premiere Elite and not only does it work but the ABCD buttons work too!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I got the SlingBox 350 at launch back in October. I never had any problem controlling my TiVos with it.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The Series 4 remotes do not appear to have versions available for more than one tivo, ie tivo2, tivo3 etc like the older series remotes that Slingbox has. How to use the slingbox with more than one Tivo Premiere?


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I thought my TiVo Premiere/Slingbox Pro-HD issues were well behind me, but I bought the Android App for my new phone and it works fairly well with one major issue - several of what I consider key buttons on the remote don't appear on the Android app. 

For instance, LiveTV, Info, Record, Pause

Everything works fine on my iPad app, my iPod touch app, and my desktop PC, only the android app seems to have trouble. Anyone else faced this? 

I'm wondering if I reconfigure the input on my slingbox it will magically fix itself but I'm nervous to try this in case I break something else that's been fine for a couple of years.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

When using the arrow buttons on the Android app look at the bottom center of the screen. There you will see four colord dots. Pressing this brings up another page with buttons for info, record, and a few others.


----------



## Eamus Catuli (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for pointing me in the proper direction, LI-SVT!! Problem solved!


----------

